# Bologna Dangers (with a bonus)



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I will try to make this long story short...









*(Scene 1: bath/clip time)*

Friday night, I needed to clip/bathe Brink. Hubby was working, so I got the kids to come in the bathroom with me and feed him tiny bites of bologna (no lectures please) while I was doing his feet (because I have said how much trouble I have with his feet). Anyway, when we were completely finished (the kids had been long gone back to the living room)-I put Brink over the hallway gate to go back in there with them, and I cleaned up the bathroom (hair, shampoo, dryer etc.).
All of the sudden my son starts SCREAMING for me to come in there ! So I ran in there and he said Brinkley had stolen a piece of bologna from Emily (who was eating it on the couch-and was not supposed to be







) and that he had swallowed the red string that goes around it. Mitchell was FREAKING out. When I got to Brinkley, he still had almost 1/2 the piece of meat, but I did not see any string. I asked my son 100 times if he was sure that he swallowed it, and he said he was positive.









So, after much scolding of my daughter...I told hubby when he got home, and he said he would probably poop it out.







So, I settled down.

*(Cut to Scene 2: Saturday Morning)*

I get up and shampoo all the carpets. They smell so good and look so nice.







I also mopped the kitchen floor. When I do that, I have to lock Brink out of the kitchen until it dries, of course, so he doesn't get it on his feet. Well, he decided he had to potty. He has one wee box in the computer room...but it had one small pee spot on it. So, he started pooing in that box and decided (I'm guessing) that there was not enough clean space, and went and poo'd on several spots of my CLEAN carpet. Now, if it had been normal poops, this would not have caused such a "moment"...but....I am guessing the combination of two pieces of raunchy bologna and the string being caught inside of him....cause runny poos!







Again, remember...on my CLEAN carpets! :new_Eyecrazy: Little tiny drops of loose poo everywhere! When I came around the corner and found it...he immediately rolled over on his back!







Why do they have to be so darn cute?!?!







So, I got out the pet stain cleaner and the Nature's Miracle and went to work. I got it out, and nobody was the wiser.









*(Scene 3: Chatting with LadyM)*

While chatting with LadyM....I asked her about it...(swallowing the bologna string)...and she told me that it COULD be very serious/dangerous if it got caught in his intestine and he could not pass it.







She told me the signs to look for (like runny stools







, vomiting, heavy breathing)! I was getting really sick at my stomach with worry. She was concerned that it had been 24 hours and I had not noticed him passing it. She advised me to call the vet, which I did, at home...and he said to watch for the same signs she did...and to give it another 24 hours to see if he passed it. He was not immediately concerned, because Brink was not acting different. So, I was very worried...but kept hoping that since he wasn't acting like he was in pain or anything...that he was gonna be ok.

*(Scene 4: Morning Poop Inspection)*

HE PASSED IT!














I was SO relieved. I even "closely" (blech!) inspected it to make sure the entire circle of string was there...and it was!







So a nice ending...but a few moments of stress there!









*Lessons to be learned from this story...*
*1) Don't let your fluff-butts eat bologna strings!  
2) A clean carpet or mopped floor will always bring about an accident of some kind when you have pets and kids! :new_Eyecrazy: 
3) LadyM rules!







*


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hahahha,







Alls well that ends well














TLUNN you are too funny
yes,I agree..LadyM rocks


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

As I was reading I was getting worried.... then a happy ending!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I am so rolling! Shame on you for feeding him Bologna! LOL JUST KIDDING!!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

so happy he passed it. i was really worried about him. i was telling hubby about it, he will be happy to hear the news


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I bet you were totally freaked out. I panicked when Izzy pulled some hair out of my stepson's head the other day and swallowed it. (He has really long hair) I can't imagine how scary this was for you. So glad it ended well.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Only here would we all be so happy that Brink pooped out red strings!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww! What a story teller! I'm glad Brink is okay. You had me worried there for a while


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Whe I eat bologna, the first thing I do is pull the string off and throw it in the trash.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Whew, You really had me worried. I can only imagine what you went through. So glad you had a happy ending.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Mar 6 2005, 12:30 PM
> *Whe I eat bologna, the first thing I do is pull the string off and throw it in the trash.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Duh!!!!!!!! He stole it from Emily...who is almost 5...she had the whole bologna package in her lap...she reached in to get a piece and supposedly he grabbed it out of her hand. I haven't trained Brinkley yet to take off the red strings...we usually do that for him! Ha ha...


----------



## RAZMO (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm gald that he passed it OK . These dogs are something else. I'm convinced that they are the coolest dogs on the planet. :lol: 
BETTY


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Mar 6 2005, 01:07 PM
> *Duh!!!!!!!! He stole it from Emily...who is almost 5...she had the whole bologna package in her lap...she reached in to get a piece and supposedly he grabbed it out of her hand. I haven't trained Brinkley yet to take off the red strings...we usually do that for him! Ha ha...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Gosh, Emily is a pig! LOL Apparently, Brink knows how to take off the string...just doesnt know how to throw it in the trash!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

LOL, you're hilarious!!!! i've given the dogs turkey slices.







so i know what you mean if you need something yummy to get him distracted. sucks about the red string...im really glad it passed. and if you teach brinkley how to take off the string--you're gonna have to tell everyone.









you know what story REALLY pissed me off on Emergency Vets? that little girl who put a rubber band around the dogs neck. i think she was like 5 yrs old....i mean---my niece is 5 and she knows from right and wrong. i think this little girl on tv must've been retarded...and so was her mother.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Glad to hear everything turned out okay, and Brink is fine


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

tlunn so glad everything turned out alright !i have 3 kids too and i always have to tell my 3 yr old not to share her food with the boys 
mA


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

What a story! :lol: I'm glad that hes okay and out came the string!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Brink knows what he's doing! The only thing better than bologna is grilled cheese and bologna. Glad everything ended up ok!


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Mar 7 2005, 06:45 AM
> *I completely misread the title of this thread.  I thought it said, "Bologna Dancers (with a bonus)"  That got me REALLY curious!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm glad Brinkley is okay!!!! Good for you for inspecting (that's never a fun time)!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Tlunn, I am so glad everything worked out in the end.







Your "inspection" reminds me of what my pediatrician told my husband and I 40 years ago when we were new parents of our oldest daughter who had pooped the minute he took her diaper off to examine her..........."you're not a parent until you've gotten your hands in poop".









So I guess you officially qualify as a Maltese "parent"!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Repeat after me "NO BEEF BY PRODUCTS", I don't even know if bologna even qualifies for "by products"...LOL














so glad to hear every thing "came out" alright!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Mar 7 2005, 04:40 PM
> *Repeat after me "NO BEEF BY PRODUCTS", I don't even know if bologna even qualifies for "by products"...LOL
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









I personally think bologna is NASTY...(although I will eat it smoked at times







)...but the rest of my family loves it (Brinkley included)...it is a staple in our house, although I do try to buy the "one meat only" kind...beef or turkey..whatever. So it is not THAT bad...I guess when I REALLY need a good treat like I do when I am doing his feet...I don't really get too picky. Besides, he gets REALLY good food...so an occasional "naughty" treat is ok...


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Tlunn, no, I was just teasing you!! Don't think for a minute that Sis doesn't get slipped something on that no-no list (could be part of that 4.5 lb problem we are seeing)!! Bologna, well, let me tell you that when my 3 boys were growing up and in their teens their middle names were "Oscar Mayer"!!







:excl:


----------

